# Happy Easter! Pics!



## secuono (Mar 7, 2012)

And happy random day to the rest of you guys! I'm not religious, these pictures are for my mother, she wants to make holiday cards out of them. :]
Will have lamb pics when they get here, still growing and not wanting to be born just yet.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 7, 2012)

adorable!  You have some very photogenic chickens and bunnies! You take some wonderful photographs too. The 2 pictures with the bunnies would be great POW submissions! 

ETA: Fixing my spelling. I swear everytime I type chcikens I get it wrong lately. My fingers get in a hurry!


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks like a silkie ????? we have some here but only the white ones


----------



## neener92 (Mar 8, 2012)

Adorable pictures! I am so getting some Silkies!   A grey bunny would be nice too!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 9, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2012)

Great pics.


----------

